

How Monument Valley is losing money - bosky101
https://www.helpshift.com/blog/app-review-monument-valley/

======
dalke
Apparently this concerns some sort of game, and nothing to do with a region of
the Colorado Plateau called Monument Valley. (Based on the title, I thought it
would be an economic analysis of the Monument Valley Navajo Tribal Park.)

